
Where polyfill came from / on coining the term - antouank
https://plus.google.com/+PaulIrish/posts/4okUyAE1qQH
======
pollen23
It always confuses the hell out of me when I see this. Back when I grew up, a
polyfiller was a polygon filler, i.e. a polygon rasterizer for computer
graphics.

